# Marketing-Dienstleister ließ Daten abfließen



## Newsfeed (30 Dezember 2009)

Der US-amerikanische Newsletter-Spezialist AWeber Communications wurde zum Opfer eines Angriffs, durch den Kundendaten in die Hände Unbekannter gerieten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

